# Seeking non-traditional inlay help



## 55willys (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking for any tips or tricks to help with an inlay project. The overall project is a small, two door jewelry cabinet with a peony inlay. The vine will be in the cabinet doors while the bloom will be on the top. Because this is for a 7th wedding anniversary gift (copper being the traditional gift) I plan on using a copper powder / resin mix for the inlay. I've seen where this mixture can give a nice marbelized copper appearance and is easy to work with. 

Has anyone worked with this method? Is there a way to patina the vine to a green finish? Any input helps.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Not sure if this helps but there is some info on here

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f11/metal-inlay-into-wood-resin-epoxy-metal-powder-67700/


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Not exactly sure what you need, but malachite would work-- green and it IS copper. I use it for inlays when I don't use turquoise. Have source if you need.


----------

